# Promos Thread



## Flowers For Sonichu (Nov 10, 2015)

What are some of the best/worst/most memorable promos in wrestling?  We all know about Dusthay Rhoth (WEST IN PEATH!) and Hard Timeth, but one of the most underrated promo men of all-time (probably due to spending most of his career next to Ric Flair) gives me even bigger feels:

BACKGROUND: 4 Horsemen broke up after Ric Flair got tyced by Curt Henning.  He'd been off TV for a while due to a contract dispute with Eric Bischoff.  Dean Malenko wants to reform the 4 Horsemen and calls out Arn Anderson, who had retired a year before due to neck injuries. 

Fast forward to 4:20 :yawn: for when AA speaks


----------



## Strelok (Nov 10, 2015)

Can't have a promo thread without the time Ultimate Warrior threatened to kill Hulk Hogan in a plane crash.


----------



## CatParty (Nov 10, 2015)




----------



## KingCasio (Nov 10, 2015)




----------



## XYZpdq (Nov 10, 2015)

Steiner Math of course




also any of Punk's stuff playing with The Urn was great


----------



## Flowers For Sonichu (Nov 11, 2015)

@cat I knew you were going to post the lex luger one but I'm surprised and disappointed that you didn't post this one:


----------



## CatParty (Nov 11, 2015)

Flowers For Sonichu said:


> @cat I knew you were going to post the lex luger one but I'm surprised and disappointed that you didn't post this one:




how about dr. "d" david schultz wearing a nazi shirt, sayin jerry lawler has aids, claiming to have slept with bruiser brody's wife, and admitting attempted murder


----------



## Bork Laser (Nov 11, 2015)

Can't link it right now but randy ortons "eddies in hell" and Batistas "eddies dead" promos both against Rey mysterio come to mind


----------



## Flowers For Sonichu (Nov 11, 2015)

cat said:


> how about dr. "d" david schultz wearing a nazi shirt, sayin jerry lawler has aids, claiming to have slept with bruiser brody's wife, and admitting attempted murder



Considering they're in Memphis this means they're the faces, right?


----------



## Chocolate Elvis (Jan 21, 2016)




----------



## GolgoXIII (Jan 25, 2016)

The Rock's promo on being in the six man Hell in a Cell at the go home Raw is War before Armageddon 2000.

" I did it for da Rock. I did it for da -- Shut ya mouth, ya thong wearin' fatty! "


----------



## GS 281 (Dec 30, 2016)




----------



## TiggerNits (Dec 31, 2016)

My grandpa and dad were huge Harley Race fans, this seems to be the reason why


----------



## cypocraphy (Dec 31, 2016)




----------



## DumbDosh (Jan 1, 2017)




----------



## The Nothingness (Jan 1, 2017)

One of the best promos of 2016 I've seen.


----------



## Flowers For Sonichu (Mar 14, 2017)

TiggerNits said:


> My grandpa and dad were huge Harley Race fans, this seems to be the reason why



This one is great too:






 Which lead to Slater and Orton taking Flair out and this awesome promo when he returned:


----------



## Varg Did Nothing Wrong (Mar 14, 2017)

All the really classic promos have already been posted in this thread: "AAAAWW MAAAA, OH YOU'RE GONNA DIE, YOU ARE GONNA DIE" from Zandig, Scott Steiner's Math Class, Jumpin Jeff "YIP" Farmer, Randy Savage being the Creeeeam of the Crop oh yeah

Oh, here's another one






YOU HAVE NO CHANCE BUT YOU HAVE A CHANCE


----------



## Flowers For Sonichu (Mar 15, 2017)

Varg Did Nothing Wrong said:


> All the really classic promos have already been posted in this thread: "AAAAWW MAAAA, OH YOU'RE GONNA DIE, YOU ARE GONNA DIE" from Zandig, Scott Steiner's Math Class, Jumpin Jeff "YIP" Farmer, Randy Savage being the Creeeeam of the Crop oh yeah
> 
> Oh, here's another one
> 
> ...



I'm certain both of them have CTE.  If you watch their old matches they were doing as much damage to themselves as their opponents and they were stiff as all hell.  Scott used to do a standing frankensteiner that usually wound up with him landing on his head. 

I remember listening to a shoot video with Rick and he couldn't remember the names of people and said things like "It went really bad in WCW when that asshole... that asshole from New York... what was his name?" while talking about Vince Russo.

With that, here's the video that almost got Scott Steiner fired from WCW for the second time (the first being when he beat up DDP):


----------



## CatParty (Mar 15, 2017)




----------



## Varg Did Nothing Wrong (Mar 15, 2017)

This is now the Scott Steiner thread and I'm totally fine with that.


----------



## The Nothingness (Mar 15, 2017)

Varg Did Nothing Wrong said:


> This is now the Scott Steiner thread and I'm totally fine with that.


He is one of the world's best mathematicians


----------



## Flowers For Sonichu (Mar 16, 2017)

Varg Did Nothing Wrong said:


> This is now the Scott Steiner thread and I'm totally fine with that.


It's honestly a shame he didn't get a push until later in his career when his body was wrecked. He was an amazing in-ring performer but went downhill after he cut his mullet.

There's this great psycho sid promo (all of them were) where he fucks up and says "let's do it over" and mean gene tells him they're live.  It's not up anymore but this one is also classic


----------



## Flowers For Sonichu (Mar 20, 2017)

Here are a couple more by AA, the only person I know who could rock the pedo glasses and still be a badass


----------



## CatParty (Mar 22, 2017)




----------



## Flowers For Sonichu (May 23, 2017)

Scott calls Roddy Piper a "skirt wearing queer" and declares that WCW sucks.


----------



## Strelok (Jun 10, 2017)

The UWF was a trip.






This sort of trainwreck was apparently the norm. Keep in mind the demise of it's owner.



			
				wikipedia said:
			
		

> Before his death, while high on cocaine, Abrams was found naked and covered in a "vaseline" type substance,[1] destroying furniture with a baseball bat[1] in his New York office.[2] He was in the company of prostitutes at the time.[2] Not long afterwards, he died while in police custody,[1] of a heart attack.[2] He had cocaine stuck all over his body when he died


----------



## Flowers For Sonichu (Jun 10, 2017)

Strelok said:


> The UWF was a trip.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Mick Foley had a good depiction of him in "Have a Nice Day"

I also remember reading somewhere that he paid Dr. Death to go stiff in a match and break someone's nose for banging his girlfriend or something.


----------



## Strelok (Jun 10, 2017)

Flowers For Sonichu said:


> Mick Foley had a good depiction of him in "Have a Nice Day"
> 
> I also remember reading somewhere that he paid Dr. Death to go stiff in a match and break someone's nose for banging his girlfriend or something.



Close. He did it because in his cocaine picked brain he thought that was happening. It wasn't.


----------



## XYZpdq (Jun 11, 2017)

I know a guy who went to a UWF taping a thousand years ago when he was a kid.

There's no good story in there about cocaine or breaking noses, sorry.


----------



## sbm1990 (Jun 11, 2017)

Take note at how hard Mean Gene is trying not to start cracking up at around the 1:35 mark.


----------



## ChickenSkinBeanbag (Jun 16, 2017)

Love me some Briscoes promos but this one is the absolute best.


----------



## Flowers For Sonichu (Jun 9, 2018)

Dr. Dave is back at it again calling Hulk Hogan gay and making Mean Gene break character


----------

